# Where can I find...



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Info on building my own camper?
Land lord made a nice one out of a Toyota station wagon but its too small.
sleeper only.

Blueprints and ideas welcomed.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My dad has made and sold two ... no blueprints needed ...

How he done it was just a thought in his head... so just go for it. My mom gave him a fit for each one sold... "they were cool!"


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Well all you need is a trailer and build a small house on it. You can use rolled roofing on the roof as long as you start at the back and overlap from the front so that the wind does not get under the edge. You can also use an old pickup bed trailer to build on too.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Google Tumbleweed Tiny House Company. Their houses are very expensive but you can get some great ideas from the site. Many are built on trailer frames and look like houses on wheels, not campers.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Just looked at a 79' class "C" RV 25' that is in very good condition. The salesman wanted $7000 for it and it had everything, generator, AC,etc. I would buy it for $4500. No deal yet.

I would not consider building my own when there are old RV's for sale that are ready to go and designed for self contained operations that I think are perfect for the survivalist mindset. Some of these are almost dirt cheap.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have some plans to some small campers that I bought a couple years ago. Send me a PM with an e-mail address and I will send them to you.


----------

